# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Cili është sekreti yt?

## Poeti

*Cili është sekreti yt?*

  Ende nuk e kam të kjartë misterin e quajtur dashuri për ty. Kot jam 
perpjekur me orë, me ditë, muaj po bëhen  edhe vite dhe ende nuk e di si 
mund të dal nga rrjeta  e dashurisë me të cilën TI më mbulon. Jeta 
disa here më tha : mjaft! TI ishe me e fortë se jeta. Vuajtja më tregoi pamjen e saj të trishtuar, dhe në sytë e vuajtjes  shihja pamjen tënde prej engjulli. Sa here dhembja më goditi në fytyrë dhe çdo goditje mbante emrin tënd, unë filloja ti dua ato goditje sepse përplaseshin në fytyren time, dhe mbetej gjurma e emrit dashuri. Tani kam humbur në mes vuajtjesh, ankthit, frikës, ëndrrës dhe pritjes. Rruga deri tek ti është e pakalueshme më thotë bota, e ata nuk e kuptojnë që unë çdo natë e kaloj me ty, në përqafimin tënd, në gjoksin tënd, me puthjen tënde hipnoze.
 Me thuaj cila je ti që je më e fuqishme se vuajtja, se jeta  bile bile edhe më e fuqishme se vdekja që më sillet vërdallë.
  Nuk e di, as nuk dua ta di, dua  të luaj me vdekjen deri sa të kam ty në perqafim, dashuria ime e ëmbël.

----------


## Poeti

*Mos më kërko falje!* 

  Kurr mos më kërko falje pse vuaj, nëse fjalët e thëna dhe të shkruara 
nga ti jane te vërteta. Falje përulesisht do të duhej të kërkoje nëse me 
fjalet e tua ke zënë rob zemrën time, sa për të më bërë të vuaj,të qaj dhe 
te lutem për ty. Atëherë mos më kërko falje mua, por ndiz një qiri, dhe 
në flakën e tij le të marrin zjarr të gjitha letrat e tua që mi ke 
dërguar, dhe kujdes po të digjen gishtrinjët se aty ka fjalë me forcë 
vullkani, dhe atëherë s’do të mund të i shkruajsh më askujt!!
  Mos më kërko falje as për poezit e mia kushtuar ty, as për jetën time që e jetoj për ty, por kërkoj falje vetvehtes nëse më ke gënjyer mua dhe vehten, kërkoj falje zemrës tënde nëse rrejshëm e ke ushqyer me dashuri, kërkoj falje ëndërrave tua nëse në to rrejshëm kam qenë unë dhe në fund kërkoj falje AMORIT për dashurinë e rrejshme!!

----------


## Poeti

*SEKRETI*

1.
Cili është sekreti yt
Që të dua kaq shumë
Fjalët tua, puthja jote
Përse më lënë me net pa gjumë!

2.
Cila është fuqia jote
Që më mbanë të robëruar,
Si më bëre kaq të fortë
Edhe vdekjen për t’luftuar!

3.
Cila është rrezja jote
Që mëngjeseve më zgjon,
Si e robërove zemrën time
Që më shumë se vehten të don!?

----------


## hajla

kengen po edi, por zeri s'po me (shkon) ndjeshem
pergezime poeti ne te triat(3) poezit tejet prekese, (ambicioze&misterioze):
 ..kan prekur skajin, e botes...lol!


Pershendes,hajla!

----------


## Poeti

Zgjodhëm rrugën e heshtjes, bisedat që dikur bëheshin përmes mesazheve do ti vejmë në gjumë shekullor dhe mbi to të lulëzojnë trëndafilat e egër me gjemba? Ngrohtësinë që i përshkonte fjalët e thëna tani do ti mbyllim në qelin e ftohët të burgut që quhet jetë! Në rregull s’ka problem. Dakord jam edhe unë. Nga tash do të mbretëroj heshtja mikesha ime, një heshtje që do ta dëgjojmë vetëm ne dhe askush tjetër, një heshtje që do të flas më shumë se çdo fjalë e thënë gjer tani.

----------


## Poeti

E kupton kur të vlon diqka në shpirt, kur të zen frymën  dhe të humb forcën deri në molisje. Çudi ishte e mjaftueshme vetëm nje fjalë të ta  them dhe shpirti u qetësua, dhe mora forcë. Tash më duhet prap të filloj me ndrydhje ndjenje deri kur nuk mundem më, dhe do të të them prap... deri ateherë mirë mbetsh.

----------


## Poeti

Mos me keqkupto në asnjë shkronjë, por lexo mirë. Nëse mundem unë të i "harroj" me gjithë tërë dashurinë që kam për ty, kur me tërë forcën e shpirtit të them Të dua, kur mundem të hesht dhe të mos ja them më askujt këtë fjalë se më duket të lëndoj ty nëse vetëm e mendoj për dike e jo të ia them, kur kurrë në jetë nuk flej apo zgjohem pa pamjen tënde në sy... dhe kur unë mundem ti hesht këto ndjenja, duhët edhe ti për hir te dashuris sonë. Të lutem. Çdo gjë thuhet dhe bëhet në kohën e vet,dhe ajo kohë nuk është tani dhe nuk dihet kur mund të jetë dhe a do të vijë fare, më kupto.

----------


## Poeti

Mua më mjafton vetëm një gjë që të i përballoj të gjitha.Të e di qe ti je dikund, që je gjallë e shëndosh.. më shume nuk dua. Ska rëndësi me kend je, apo me kend je e lumtur për një moment, dua të jetosh tepër gjatë, e të të dua atëhere kur plakesh dhe nuk e ke askend afër, dua të jem unë pran teje, dhe të të dua me tërë forcën time, të rrefej çka do të thotë të dashurosh përnjemend.

----------


## Poeti

Sidoqoftë e di që nga bota virtuele, nuk mund të të prek e as të të përqafoj, nuk mundem të të puthë e as të pushoj në gjirin tënd. Dhe askush se din se çka ka trupi im që nuk ngopet frymë,ja pse, po ma marrin ajrin të tjeret! Në rregull zemër, desha vetem të të kërkoj falje ... më fal shpirt që të dua !

----------


## Poeti

Më shtrëngo shumëëë, më puth shumë shumë shumë dhe mos më lësho më kurrë në jetë. Ah sikur jeta të ishte pak më ndryshe, sa do të doja të kisha mundësi të jem së paku disa ditë me ty, vetëm në një vend malor me shumë borë, dhe  në një shtëpizë të vogël me oxhak me dru, e të shtriheshim afër zjarrit, të të puthja e të bisedoja shumë gjatë me ty duke të shikuar çdo herë në sy, të e veja kokën në krahërorin tënd e të pushoja nga hallet dhe fjalët e botës.
  MË PREMTOOO TË LUTEM QË KURËDOQOFTË DO TË REALIZOJMË KËTË ËNDËRR, MU BETO NË DASHURINË TONË.

----------


## Poeti

Ka kohë që nuk e kam ndier afërsinë tënde sikur sonte. Më duket që isha me ty tërë kohën. Të dua.
Merrem me vete,merrë në krahët e tua, a po e merr? Ndalemi diku  vetëm pak nja 2-3-4 orë dhe shko prap e mua më kthe sërsih brenda ëndërrës tënde!

----------


## molleendaluar

Pergezime poeti, dhe te faleminderit qe po na mundeson ti lexojme shkrimet tua kaq te bukura.

Pershendetje te perzemerta nga molle e ndaluar

----------


## Poeti

Po, po të tregoj, nuk dua pergjigje, nuk dua thjeshtë përgjigje.

  Ja,problemi qëndron se e kam vërejtur që nuk po mundem thjeshtë s’po mundem me të nda  edhe pikë. E di që s’më takon mua as s’do të më takosh kurrë, por prap se prap më është bërë fiksim kjo punë. E di që çdo gjë po e rris si me mikroskop, ndoshta të qëna ose të paqëna,por thjeshtë s’po mundem. Sikur të bindem që s’ka më asgjë në mes nesh do te isha më i qetë, do ta kuptoja që jeta jote është e jotja, dhe ti duhët ta jetosh, përndryshe (e di që është gabim i madh) por  mendoj që jeta jote është e imja andaj ... keq puna, keq. Më lejo për disa kohë të jem larg teje, thjeshtë dua ta bëj, të qetësohem dhe të bindem me realitetin, ose do të pëlcas një ditë. Nese e di që s’je e imja, s’më dhemb më asgjë. E kështu, po e sheh edhe vet që po luaj me nervat e mia dhe besa po pesojnë edhe të tjerët nga kjo gjendje që kurrë në jetë nuk e kam pas dhe shpresoj që s’do ta kem kurrë. Thjeshtë, e kam vërejtë që kohët e fundit po bëhem tepër xheloz kur je ti në pyetje,tej mase dhe kjo është katastrofë. Andaj dua të largohem nga kjo lidhje sa s’kam pësuar keq me shëndetin dhe sa s’të kam shkatërruar edhe ty me nervozën time. S‘ke nevojë ti të më arsyetohesh çdo herë, unë e kuptoj që s’ke faj, megjithatë po bëhem i tillë (tepër i keq, e di këtë edhe vet). S’dua të shkojm aq larg sa të mos na mbetet as edhe një pershendetje e kjo krejt nga xhelozia që më është krijuar. Athu pse?     Ndoshta të dua më shumë se që e kam pranuar ndonjëherë, dhe kjo nuk më qon askund, pos humnerës dhe humbjes tënde si shoqe dhe si mike. Në rregull, e kuptove, dhe tash ... ika, ika. Më fal për shqetësimet që t’i kam shkaktuar, ti s’je fajtore, jam unë dhe këtë e pranoj plotesisht.

----------


## Poeti

E  di qe  sot e ke ditë të lirë, është e dielë. E di  që deri të hënën kur te vish  që ti lexosh këto mesazhe , ndoshta do të grumbullohen, se nuk mundem  dot pa të shkruajtur. I dhashë vetes aq kohë sa të hyj në msn... ti nuk qenke, dhe   shumë  më mirë që nuk ishe, sepse  i lexova dhe rilexova disa herë  letrat e tua që m’i ke dërguar, lexova edhe në albasoul diçka, që më dukej që  pasqyronte shpirtin tim ,por aty  mungonte vetëm  edhe paqyrimi i frikës nga mëkati, mëkati më i ëmbël që kam bërë ndonjëherë në jetën time. Është ora 20.59… dhe ti nuk je në msn( edhe pse edhe po të hysh nuk do të më shofësh, sepse nuk dua të flas , jo njehëre), dhe të paramendoj të shtrirë të lodhur nga puna, duke kërkuar te gjesh prehje  të trupit, por e di qka mendon  në këto momente. Dhe nëse  ndjen një puhi të lehtë që të afrohet,,, leje, ajo puhi  jam unë në këtë çast , nuk desha të të  tremb por vetëm të të puth lehtas  duke ta marr lodhjen( ta ndajmë përgjysmë). Unë po iku, por besoj që do të gjej(vjedh) kohë prap të të shkruaj, se E DI  që nuk mundem ndryshe, nuk mundem pa TY.

----------


## Poeti

TË LUTEM MOS MË DUAJ AQ SHUMË, SE PO KAM FRIKË NGA VETJA, NGA REALITETI NGA ËNDËRRA. Kam frikë nga hapat  që duhet bërë, nga erërat e jetës,  nga çdo hije që më del përpara , thjeshtë kam frike nga vetë JETA. Pse duhet të jetë kështu? Të prita mbrëmë , doja të flisja me ty, edhe pse e dija që  nuk mund të flas ,doja të të shihja edhe pse e dija që do të hapej vetëm një katror i vogël që tregon një fytyrë një buzëqeshje ...por jo zemrën,jo ndjenën që ka ajo. Ne do të duhej të luanim një rol që nuk na shkon per shtati, por skenari  është shkruar më heret nga vet jeta dhe... do të duhej  ta luanim patjetër.

----------


## Poeti

Se di sa më kupton(e di që më kupton) por mbrëmë isha xheloz në çdo gjë, në tastarurën që e prekinin gishtërinjët tu, në këmishën  që të  kishe veshur dhe ta ndiente aromën e trupit, në mollën që ti prekte buzët, në gjumin që do  të mirrte në prehër deri sa ti mbyllje sytë, andaj dola shumë shpejtë  që të mos  i paramendoj ato gjëra, të mos prekje më atë tastaturë, ta zdishje këmishën, dhe unë doja të bëhem gjumi yt e të mbaj në duar deri  në mëngjes.

----------


## Poeti

Në atë moment kur të duhem më së shumti më paramendo që më kë në prehër, se aty më ke, më paramendo në kraherorin tënd duke të vërshuar me puthje e ledhatime, se aty jam, më njdej me terë ngrohtësin e shpirtit se jam unë po ai që ta ngoh çdo skutë të jetës me rrezet e dashurisë sime. Më fal nëse nuk ma dëgjon zërin  kur më ke aq afër, se gjuha e dashurisë  flitet në heshtje. Mos provo të më prekësh, se jam mbrenda teje në këtë moment,duke ti puthur çdo qelizë trupore me tërë forcën e mbledhur vetëm për ty,,, mos më kërko se aty jam, vetëm më ndjej!

----------


## hajla

Per Dashurine!
       .......................

Me fal qe te dua kaq shum 
Me fal qe ne zemer te lendoi
Me fal qe eshte teper von
Nuk mundem une ty te harroi.

Me fal qe e bera pa dashur
Per mua pa qellim te mendosh
Me fal qe te bera per mua
Poezi me dhimbje te krijosh!

Me fal por njeriu prandaj vuan
Te dashuroi nje njeri si ti
Ti thaje lotete pa kaluar qerpikun
Dhe kur te prek buzet te quhet (dashuri)

Me fal por nuk te them te dua
Nuk dua me puthje nga ty
Ato jen veq dhimbje per zemer 
Ato me bejn te ndihem njeri.

Por une njeri nuk dua me te jem
Nuk dua une me te flas per dashurin
Sepse ti me nxore nga zemra
Pa ty jeta ime s'ka kuptim.

Me fal qe prap po te lendoi
Me fal qe perjete do te dua
Me fal por nuk di si behet
Me nje njeri te qmendur si mua.

I qmendur se tregoi te verteten
I qmendur se jam i sinqert
Se ty te dua me shum se nje jete.

Me fal per te metat e mija
Me fal qe te dhash nje shekull dashuri
Por jeta i ka keto padrejtesi 
 Jeta s'me solli tek ti..!!

Dhe ti si nje qenie e pafaj
Si nje engjull me zemer te vrare
Ti ke diqka te veqante
Ti ke shum lote te pathare!

Me ne fund arrita
Te te kthej buzeqeshjen perseri
Ashtu sic ti ma ktheve mua
Dhe me bere te ndihem njeri.


  I Cmendur!!
.....................

Me than se jam i qmendur
I qmendur se ndjej dashuri
Me thon se jam i qmendur
Sa mall ndjej te shkruaj poezi
I qmendur me thon se jam
Se besoi tek ti,
Se fjalet e tua jan te kota
Jan fare pa dashuri !
Ohh, i qmendur un jam
Se besoi tek ti,
Se te dashuroi pa hile
Valle kjo quhet qmenduri... ?

    Enderr e heshtur!
  ...............................
Edashura ime, e mir ime e panjohur
Tani s'me nxe gjumi duke menduar per ty
Ne dritaren time rrah shiu i pasosur
Me trishtim enderror e mallengjim te ri

Edashura ime e pa qfaqur
E shtrenjta ime sa ednrra
Dil mos mu mshef ne misterin e vetes time
Mjaft ndjete mbrenda ne kete shpirt

E dashura ime drita ime ejetes te lutem me ndihmo
Si mundem te mbaj gjithe kete dashuri???
Sikur ta dish sa shum gjera ma djegin gjoksin pa then
Sikur ta dish se'qlendim ka shpirti im
 Si nje lule e vyshkur ne pranver,
Duke te pritur ty se mos po vjen njihere....

       kushtuar mikut, ndihmese teknike...lol!
me fal,MIKU besoi qe nuk te bezdis...hajla,

----------


## molleendaluar

Ah, sa e qetë u ndjeva këto ditë! Mendova se më në fund të kisha harruar, dhe e gjeta qetësinë shpirtërore që kaherë e kisha humbur. Që atëhere kur hyre ti në jetën time dhe si merimangë më mbështolle mendjen me mendimet për ty, dhe zemra ime ra në rrjetën tënde të dashurisë dhe më kot mundohesha të largohem nga aty. Që atë ditë shpirti im jetonte si një det i trazuar i pushtuar nga erërat e dashurisë tënde që mi dërgoje nga larg, dhe më bënin të jetoj si rob I dashurisë së pashpresë. Dhe shumë gjatë jetova duke vuajtur për këtë dashuri që se shijova kurrë, e që mundohesha çdo çast ta largoj nga unë. Dhe tash kur mendova se u çlirova nga ai mister që smë linte të qetë asnjë sekond të jetës sime, u desh të thërrisje dhe të ngjallje prap shpresat e rreme në mua. 
Trazove pamëshirshëm mallin që sa kohë po e shtrydhja thellë në veten time, lëshovë rrëken e lotëve që çdoherë më rrinin në qepallë, gati për të shpërthyer, lëndove shpirtin që jetonte veç për ty, më ktheve nga fillimi, më ktheve tek mendimi i parë për ty, tek ëndërra e parë, vuajtja e parë  
Përse e bëre këtë, kur prap do të më lësh vetëm?
Përse? Përse?Përse?

----------


## molleendaluar

Qytetin e bukur X, do ta kujtoj, në mos për asgjë tjetër për çastet e ëmbëla por aq të shkurtëra e të paharruara me ty! Gjithçka që ka të bëjë me ato ditë mbetet në hijen e atyre pak minutave që mi falët e për të cilat do të jem mirënjohës për jetë. Thonë se koha shëron plagë! Nuk e besoj, sepse malli për Ty, jo që nuk shuhet por sa vjen e ndizet më shumë. Do dëshiroja që ato çaste të shkurtëra, sa një hapje mbyllje sysh të zgjasin për jetë.
Fragmente të zërit tuaj të ëmbël më rrijnë nëpër mendje dhe më sjellin prehje si cicërima pranverore e bilbilit. Por, kur zgjasin shkurt, si çdo kujtim i ëmbël, zatën ma humbin qetësinë e më bëjnë të vuaj që jemi larg njëri-tjetrit. Përpiqem të kujtoj hollësi të atyre çasteve, por copat e këputura të bisedës nuk i lidh dot se nuk më lë ai shikimi yt i ëmbël që më shqetëson sa herë e kujtoj e që më bëhet se më përcjell në çdo çast; smë lënë ata sy që me shkëndija zjarri përshkojnë zemrën time të lënduar pa mëshirë.
Pse, vallë të gjitha çastet e bukura e të ëmbëla të jetës zgjasin kaq pak?
Fytyra jote, me atë shprehje engjëllore më ndjek kudo; më jep kurajo të qëndroj kur e kam më së vështiri, më qetëson kur jam në kulm të dëshpërimit, më bën ta dua jetën kur ajo më përplasë me valet  e veta sa këtu-atje pa një çikë mëshirë. Prandaj, ju jam mirënjohës dhe me përulje i lutem dhe përgjërohem Perëndisë që të sjell në qytetin X, dhe të na takojë sa më shpejtë! Prej se jam kthyer nga atje kam humbur gjysmën time. Një gjysmë e imja ka mbetur atje tek Ju! Takimet dhe njohjet e ëmbëla paskan ndarjet e hidhura e të rënda? Më duket  e largët dhe e paarritshme dita kur do të shoh përsëri. Deri atëherë, më mban të gjallë shpresa se së shpejti do të ju takoj dhe të vazhdojmë bisedën e lënë në gjysmë; e unë do kënaqem, do rilindem duke dëgjuar ligjërimin tënd, të zërit tuaj si cicërima më e bukur pranverore e bilbilit! 
Sdua të besoj se nuk kam të drejtë të shpresoj se do të takohemi sërish.

----------

